

Mentor Program in IT for a middle schooler in Atlanta - ary_singh

Hi, I have been searching for a week without any success for a mentor-ship program during summer break for a middle school student who wants to be a software engineer, in or around Atlanta. If your company has any program even if its once a week, please let me know.<p>thanks
~a
======
ary_singh
Its for the son of a lady who works at my son's school. Any help would be
greatly appreciated.

